# Curious About Gourami Behavior...



## berylcoronet (Feb 1, 2008)

I've noticed that my gourami swims up and down, up and down, several times, and then finally goes to the surface and spits out a drop of water before breathing. I'm wondering if there's any point to the spitting or the repetitive raising and lowering, or if anyone has figured out that bit of animal behavior. I've seen it in other gourami before. 
Ditto for my corys-- they usually stay in the middle-to-bottom range, but maybe once a day they shoot up to the surface and then rapidly back down. I didn't think they were labyrinth fish, what could they be doing?

Not an urgent question, I'm just curious. Thanks!


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

My juvi cory's do that a lot too but not the adults. Looks like their just having some fun.


----------



## berylcoronet (Feb 1, 2008)

That's good to know. They're fun fish.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Gouramis and cories both breath oxygen but cories seem to do it alot when theyre happyy.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

The pacing the aquarium glass may be because your tank is too sparsely decorated.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm not sure what is up with the spitting but it seems to be some sort of defense or maybe food catching thing. All three of my dwarf gouramis (before the death of two of them that is) would spit at you if you leaned over the top of the tank. They had pretty good aim too!


----------

